# 5-6 on Blues aboard the Conundrum!!



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Went out with 4wahoo on The Conundrum with Cricket and a few other friends. Left out of orange beach Thursday early morning and headed south-southwest. Found blue water and a nice rip. Within 5 hours of trolling we had 3 blues 400-550lb and a nice 130# yellowfin. Live bait on the nautilus that evening with a steady Yft bite and set the drift for the evening. Friday morning at 6am we put live bait out for the New Orleans Big game club tourney and hooked on a nice 500class blue but lost him at the leader and never put a tag in him. Trolled open water all day and never found the rip from the day before. That evening we went back to the nautilus and put out live bait again and within an hour had a monster blue back on but shook the hook. Left there for the 8501 and chunked for tuna until 5am with good luck. Saturday morning we found a killer rip and hooked another blue and got the tag. Back in to orange beach marina by 9 and had a killer three days!!!! Quick report and I am sure 4wahoo will chime in shortly with his side. All and all it was an epic trip and I was lucky enough the be present.

Billy is no good when it comes to photos or technology for that matter..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Epic stuff there. Congrats!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome trip. Congrats.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing. Congrats!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

*pics added*

I was a epic trip and glad I could be a part of it. Catch em up boys!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Epic may be an under statement. Keith brought us some YFT steaks last night. Thanks. Y and I will enjoy.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It would be amazing to stay offshore for three days! However for us center console guys one night is all we can stand. Haha. Great trip that will be remembered for a lifetime.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow what a trip. Impressive


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

I think epic may be an understatement! Got a pic of the #130 YFT?!?!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

That's incredible! I've dreamt of trips like this, as I think many fishermen have. I'd like to see your YFT too. Great post! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting, I saw the reports on Facebook from thebillfishreport and was hoping to see some details. Epic weekend


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

In class now but I will post a pic of tuna when I get home


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

4wahoo850 said:


> In class now but I will post a pic of tuna when I get home


Looking forward to it! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Randy, eat it up man. I have a ton more!

Haha Scruggs, we are right there with you! But this trip I was sure glad we had a cabin when we got pissed on instead of toughing it out all night!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome trip fellas! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Blue water beatdown, jimmy's a blast to fish with.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Wow nice work, epic for sure!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

excellent trip!!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

You can tell your grandchildren about this one! Awesome to see fish like that boat side.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Great trip!

Trying similar trip this coming week. Hope to have half the results.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing; pretty work on those critters out there in the deep.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Holy Crap! I give up! You guys win! Awesome report!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

looks like it was an awesome trip! the photos are amazing and those are some pretty fish! Great job, guys. O*D*W


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for a wonderful post!!! Pics are excellent and tell hell of a story!!


----------

